# Endeavor Archetype - Todays madness.



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

So while I am procrastinating from work, I decide to see if there are any Archetypes for sale, low and behold there are fucking three at sierra trading post, 49% off. Unfortunately for me, they are all 154s. I know people have written good things and have seen interest here for it, so I think to myself, when I get home I will post a notice here. That way some of you skinny, light weight guys can pick it up. Well guess what, in the few hours since I spotted them, they all sold out. All three fucking boards, so my question is this. Did any of you guys score one of these boards?


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

Wow. Just checked and there are still some Mavericks on there. 153, 162, 165.


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

Kenai said:


> Wow. Just checked and there are still some Mavericks on there. 153, 162, 165.


Exactly, tons of Endeavor boards, I just wonder if I had checked yesterday if there would have been a 162 Archetype. Or even earlier this morning. I never thought that STP turned over some items so quickly.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

I suddenly think I need an Endeavor board for some reason... 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snurfer757 (Nov 10, 2018)

smellysell said:


> I suddenly think I need an Endeavor board for some reason...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



I was one of the lucky ones and snagged an archetype! Psyching. (Especially after reading all the reviews on here)


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

Snurfer757 said:


> I was one of the lucky ones and snagged an archetype! Psyching. (Especially after reading all the reviews on here)


Congrats Snurfer, out of curiosity, did you get it on Friday or a bit earlier?


----------



## Snurfer757 (Nov 10, 2018)

I got it Friday afternoon! Wasn’t in the market for a POW board, as I have a 156 fish (1st edition), but I’ll hang that board on the wall now! Two board quiver will be the Archetype and a 148 NUG


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

smellysell said:


> I suddenly think I need an Endeavor board for some reason...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Ok, so at 6'5" 230, which size should I get? Second season riding, so won't do anything crazy on it, just want something for powder days and that has some room to grow into as I plan on riding a lot. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

smellysell said:


> Ok, so at 6'5" 230, which size should I get? Second season riding, so won't do anything crazy on it, just want something for powder days and that has some room to grow into as I plan on riding a lot.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I'm 191cm/93kg (205lbs) and ride 162. Haven't ridden it in powder yet just on piste and it rips. At your weight this is the go 162 or 160W.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Craig51 said:


> I'm 191cm/93kg (205lbs) and ride 162. Haven't ridden it in powder yet just on piste and it rips. At your weight this is the go 162 or 160W.


Sorry, meant the Maverick, all the Archetype are gone unfortunately. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Craig51 said:


> I'm 191cm/93kg (205lbs) and ride 162. Haven't ridden it in powder yet just on piste and it rips. At your weight this is the go 162 or 160W.


In the majority of pictures that you post you're bending over at the waist. Maybe lose the selfie stick and focus on proper technique/body position. Not dumping on you but it is quite painful to look at...


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

smellysell said:


> Sorry, meant the Maverick, all the Archetype are gone unfortunately.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


What size maverick should I get? 6'5" 230

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

SGboarder said:


> In the majority of pictures that you post you're bending over at the waist. Maybe lose the selfie stick and focus on proper technique/body position. Not dumping on you but it is quite painful to look at...


Maybe because they are stills and I'm in the middle of cranking out of a heal-side turn to setting up a toeside turn.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

SGboarder said:


> In the majority of pictures that you post you're bending over at the waist. Maybe lose the selfie stick and focus on proper technique/body position. Not dumping on you but it is quite painful to look at...


So you mean like this???


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

SGboarder said:


> In the majority of pictures that you post you're bending over at the waist. Maybe lose the selfie stick and focus on proper technique/body position. Not dumping on you but it is quite painful to look at...


Or like this???


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

SGboarder said:


> In the majority of pictures that you post you're bending over at the waist. Maybe lose the selfie stick and focus on proper technique/body position. Not dumping on you but it is quite painful to look at...


Or maybe like this???


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

smellysell said:


> What size maverick should I get? 6'5" 230
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


The biggest you can get. You'd be 240lbs kitted up. Their 2 biggest sizes are 162 and 165.

https://usa.endeavorsnowboards.com/products/1819-maverick?variant=12605550755949


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Craig51 said:


> The biggest you can get.
> 
> https://usa.endeavorsnowboards.com/products/1819-maverick?variant=12605550755949


They have the 165, thanks! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snurfer757 (Nov 10, 2018)

I picked up a clout as well. Let me know if you need a 25% off coupon code


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Snurfer757 said:


> I picked up a clout as well. Let me know if you need a 25% off coupon code


25% of the STP price? If so, then yes please! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snurfer757 (Nov 10, 2018)

smellysell said:


> Snurfer757 said:
> 
> 
> > I picked up a clout as well. Let me know if you need a 25% off coupon code
> ...


Enter this code at checkout: FC37PJ961

Enjoy!


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Snurfer757 said:


> Enter this code at checkout: FC37PJ961
> 
> Enjoy!


Thank you! 

$189!! Crazy!! First new board I've ever bought BTW. You guys are a bad influence! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sush1 (Sep 26, 2017)

Kenai said:


> Wow. Just checked and there are still some Mavericks on there. 153, 162, 165.


I think Maverick is my ultimate board, they just dont make a wide


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

smellysell said:


> Thank you!
> 
> $189!! Crazy!! First new board I've ever bought BTW. You guys are a bad influence!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Wish I would have thought about this before I just made my House order, but will it come with channel hardware? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Yes you get the channel slides in a blister pack similar to Burton.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Craig51 said:


> Yes you get the channel slides in a blister pack similar to Burton.


Cool, and the screws for my Forces will work with the slides? Seeing conflicting info on the interwebs.

Thanks for the help! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Still annoyed that I missed this sale


----------



## Snurfer757 (Nov 10, 2018)

I cannot wait for snow. 

<a href="https://ibb.co/cZ0fuq"><img src="https://preview.ibb.co/k9EUnA/B3-D2-EE0-D-0-A24-4-DC6-83-D0-36589-CB88497.jpg" alt="B3-D2-EE0-D-0-A24-4-DC6-83-D0-36589-CB88497" border="0"></a>


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

smellysell said:


> Cool, and the screws for my Forces will work with the slides? Seeing conflicting info on the interwebs.
> 
> Thanks for the help!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Anybody know this one?

Also, is centering the binding on the board with the channel an issue? On my 4 hole plates, have to slide them as far back as possible to get the bindings centered, not sure how this is possible with just the 2 holes for the channel?

Probably overthinking it, but it's all new to me. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

smellysell said:


> Anybody know this one?
> 
> Also, is centering the binding on the board with the channel an issue? On my 4 hole plates, have to slide them as far back as possible to get the bindings centered, not sure how this is possible with just the 2 holes for the channel?
> 
> ...


I rode mine for about a week having the bindings dialed back around -20 as I like a directional ride. I've got EST so no problems. With a standard/reflex set up you will have infinite front to rear adjustment in the channel slides but locate your 4 hole plates in the centre with the screws to the further outer point to give a better stability hold. 

Then try to source some EST...., you won't regret it.:wink:


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Craig51 said:


> I rode mine for about a week having the bindings dialed back around -20 as I like a directional ride. I've got EST so no problems. With a standard/reflex set up you will have infinite front to rear adjustment in the channel slides but locate your 4 hole plates in the centre with the screws to the further outer point to give a better stability hold.
> 
> Then try to source some EST...., you won't regret it.:wink:


Already been looking, haha. 

ETA: Not sure I'm following. What I mean by centered is heal to toe, ie not one over hanging more than the other. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

smellysell said:


> Anybody know this one?
> 
> Also, is centering the binding on the board with the channel an issue? On my 4 hole plates, have to slide them as far back as possible to get the bindings centered, not sure how this is possible with just the 2 holes for the channel?
> 
> ...


Not overthinking, you're just not sure how it works, probably because theres a TON of misinformation hanging around the interwebz.

The Union disc works perfectly with channel boards. You use the 2 holes to fix the binding and use the heelcup adjustability to center the boots. The bindings come with instructions to mount them on 2x4 and channel.

I would show you my channel board with Union bindings, but forgot how to attach pictures here. Hah

But still, try to find EST bindings because they are by far the best.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

F1EA said:


> Not overthinking, you're just not sure how it works, probably because theres a TON of misinformation hanging around the interwebz.
> 
> The Union disc works perfectly with channel boards. You use the 2 holes to fix the binding and use the heelcup to center the boots. The bindings come with instructions to mount them on 2x4 and channel.
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking time to answer my questions! What makes the ESTs better? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

smellysell said:


> Thanks for taking time to answer my questions! What makes the ESTs better?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


1. The Hinge: lets you really really roll tip to tail so you can move your weight, press and pop ollies much nicer.

2. Almost ZERO dead spot under your feet. The bindings are attached by only 2 bolts and the only hard contact between board and binding is along the lines outside your boot, the rest is soft foam. So the board is free to flex under pretty much your whole foot.

3. Easy to use and adjust. Cant get any simpler to mount and adjust than est on the channel.

4. Quality and comfort. Cartel, Malavita, Genesis and Genesis X are unbeatable. Really. 

Downside is they only work on channel boards.

If youre obsessive about stance angles, width, perfect symmetry, etc there's no better option than est and channel. I dont use or value this too much. But, some people do.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

F1EA said:


> Not overthinking, you're just not sure how it works, probably because theres a TON of misinformation hanging around the interwebz.
> 
> The Union disc works perfectly with channel boards. You use the 2 holes to fix the binding and use the heelcup adjustability to center the boots. The bindings come with instructions to mount them on 2x4 and channel.
> 
> ...


Sorry, one more question...

Union screws are ok with the sliders? Read somewhere they are too long? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

smellysell said:


> Sorry, one more question...
> 
> Union screws are ok with the sliders? Read somewhere they are too long?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Just ran the digital calipers over my Burton EST screw and they are 14mm. I should have measured the depth of the Archtype but you can just measure it with a probe of some type. Like some calipers which have a depth probe on the end.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

smellysell said:


> Sorry, one more question...
> 
> Union screws are ok with the sliders? Read somewhere they are too long?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Dont know where you read that. But... i have Union and they're on a channel board with the standard Union screws and washers... all fits perfectly.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

F1EA said:


> Dont know where you read that. But... i have Union and they're on a channel board with the standard Union screws and washers... all fits perfectly.


Awesome, thanks for all the help.


Found where I read it BTW.


https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...gwDHoECAcQAQ&usg=AOvVaw1Nf1thV02VTHi2BoBgX1nK

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

smellysell said:


> Awesome, thanks for all the help.
> 
> 
> Found where I read it BTW.
> ...


That's from 2012 and on Snowboardforum. Dont believe anything you read on snowboardforum


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

F1EA said:


> That's from 2012 and on Snowboardforum. Dont believe anything you read on snowboardforum


Haha, got it!

Couldn't find anything more recent is why I asked. Thanks again! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

Congrats you two. Snelly, what a deal, enjoy your ride.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Well my 58 Archetype just showed up. 5 days of snow coming and I might head up to Steamboat. Stoked for this!


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Well my 58 Archetype just showed up. 5 days of snow coming and I might head up to Steamboat. Stoked for this!


No snow here yet, so helping me tolerate mine taking a while to get here. Will probably be waiting for a while to use it. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

F1EA said:


> 1. The Hinge: lets you really really roll tip to tail so you can move your weight, press and pop ollies much nicer.
> 
> 2. Almost ZERO dead spot under your feet. The bindings are attached by only 2 bolts and the only hard contact between board and binding is along the lines outside your boot, the rest is soft foam. So the board is free to flex under pretty much your whole foot.
> 
> ...


Assuming Missions aren't on there for a reason? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

smellysell said:


> Assuming Missions aren't on there for a reason?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Yeah... no hinge and no Hammock straps.
Those 2 little details alone are worth their $ in gold.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

F1EA said:


> Yeah... no hinge and no Hammock straps.
> Those 2 little details alone are worth their $ in gold.


Once you go Genesis you'll never go back.:wink:


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

F1EA said:


> Yeah... no hinge and no Hammock straps.
> Those 2 little details alone are worth their $ in gold.





Craig51 said:


> Once you go Genesis you'll never go back.:wink:


Trying to avoid being permanently in the dog house, but I know this isn't somewhere to skimp, so guess I'll suck it up! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Craig51 said:


> Once you go Genesis you'll never go back.:wink:


And when you do... you regret it.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

smellysell said:


> Trying to avoid being permanently in the dog house, but I know this isn't somewhere to skimp, so guess I'll suck it up!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


You got a deal of a lifetime on the Archetype.:surprise: Try to replicate that with a set of Genesis.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Craig51 said:


> You got a deal of a lifetime on the Archetype.:surprise: Try to replicate that with a set of Genesis.


Unfortunately missed the Archetype, so got a Maverick, but yeah. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

F1EA said:


> And when you do... you regret it.





Craig51 said:


> You got a deal of a lifetime on the Archetype.:surprise: Try to replicate that with a set of Genesis.


Either of you know if an 11 boot would be better in Med or Large bindings (or anybody else)? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

smellysell said:


> Either of you know if an 11 boot would be better in Med or Large bindings (or anybody else)?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


In Burton it's a Large. Others would be probably similar.

https://www.evo.com/burton-snowboard-boot-binding-sizing-chart


----------



## coloradodirtbag (Feb 9, 2017)

Craig51 said:


> In Burton it's a Large. Others would be probably similar.
> 
> https://www.evo.com/burton-snowboard-boot-binding-sizing-chart


I disagree, clearly states Burton Medium bindings fit 8-11. I rock a size 11 SLX and ride mediums. Also disagree with throwing genesis X on this board. I've been rocking Malavitas, they're much more surfy and playful.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

coloradodirtbag said:


> I disagree, clearly states Burton Medium bindings fit 8-11. I rock a size 11 SLX and ride mediums. Also disagree with throwing genesis X on this board. I've been rocking Malavitas, they're much more surfy and playful.





smellysell said:


> Either of you know if an 11 boot would be better in Med or Large bindings (or anybody else)?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Yeah for sizing... depends on the boots. I ride size L in ThrityTwo and Vans US11. Size 11 Ride, SLX, can fit in a M I'm pretty sure.

Also, he said Genesis. Not Genesis X.

Also, I have Genesis X on the Archetype. More better than anything in the universe. Surfy AND responsive.
I actually rode it quite a bit on Diodes.... too stiff, but I survived. Had the Genesis X in a Burton Cheetah. This season I'll switch it up because the Diodes feel better in the Cheetah than on the Archetype.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

coloradodirtbag said:


> I disagree, clearly states Burton Medium bindings fit 8-11. I rock a size 11 SLX and ride mediums. Also disagree with throwing genesis X on this board. I've been rocking Malavitas, they're much more surfy and playful.


https://www.burton.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-Burton_APAC-Site/en_NZ/Help-Sizecharts


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Craig51 said:


> In Burton it's a Large. Others would be probably similar.
> 
> https://www.evo.com/burton-snowboard-boot-binding-sizing-chart





coloradodirtbag said:


> I disagree, clearly states Burton Medium bindings fit 8-11. I rock a size 11 SLX and ride mediums. Also disagree with throwing genesis X on this board. I've been rocking Malavitas, they're much more surfy and playful.


Thanks, was looking for personal experience with Burton bindings specifically since 11 seems to be kind of a tweener. Should have been more specific. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

smellysell said:


> Thanks, was looking for personal experience with Burton bindings specifically since 11 seems to be kind of a tweener. Should have been more specific.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


You can adjust the bindings back on a Large as they indicate from 10+. I've played around with Medium bindings with 10 and 11 boots and you are generally on the outer level max of strap and footplate adjustment.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Depends on the boot, but Burton expressly recommends medium for their own boots (and others with similar degrees of shrinkage) in US11. Might need to get large size straps (Burton will provide) to have more range/slack.

Large _might_ also work - but only for EST bindings. Large in Reflex will make probably make it difficult/impossible to center the boot.


----------



## Snurfer757 (Nov 10, 2018)

F1EA said:


> coloradodirtbag said:
> 
> 
> > I disagree, clearly states Burton Medium bindings fit 8-11. I rock a size 11 SLX and ride mediums. Also disagree with throwing genesis X on this board. I've been rocking Malavitas, they're much more surfy and playful.
> ...


Glad you like the Genesis X + Archetype Combo (Looks insane).**I just picked up some Genesis X (due in part to the deal I got on the Archetype) and I also picked up some burton Freedback's on STP for like $14.**The freedback is like a heel hammock with out a high back, mounts using the same highback hardware.**I'm going mess around with the freedbacks a bit and compare the ride to the standard X highbacks.**Might be a good combo for the deep days (if I luck into any).**

I also picked up a Clout for a steal (just sold my used 15' Barracuda on Ebay for more than the purchase price of the Clout).**Not sure If I should put the Gen X on that board and my Vita's on the Archetype.**Decisions, decisions haha.**Loving these dilemmas! 

The Clout seems much stiffer than the Archetype btw.**It's been a while since I rode my old 05' DCP Uninc 160 monster, which had a similar stiffness but was way too big for me.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Snurfer757 said:


> Glad you like the Genesis X + Archetype Combo (Looks insane).**I just picked up some Genesis X (due in part to the deal I got on the Archetype) and I also picked up some burton Freedback's on STP for like $14.**The freedback is like a heel hammock with out a high back, mounts using the same highback hardware.**I'm going mess around with the freedbacks a bit and compare the ride to the standard X highbacks.**Might be a good combo for the deep days (if I luck into any).**
> 
> I also picked up a Clout for a steal (just sold my used 15' Barracuda on Ebay for more than the purchase price of the Clout).**Not sure If I should put the Gen X on that board and my Vita's on the Archetype.**Decisions, decisions haha.**Loving these dilemmas!
> 
> The Clout seems much stiffer than the Archetype btw.**It's been a while since I rode my old 05' DCP Uninc 160 monster, which had a similar stiffness but was way too big for me.


Yep, i think Genesis X and Archetype are a perfect match. If you have both bindings, just try them out. Some combinations just feel better for whatever reason. In my case, i can go with Genesis or Genesis X on any board and will love it. I have many other bindings, but only because I like having and trying different stuff. Otherwise I'd just have 2x Genesis X and 2x Genesis (each in Reflex and EST) and be happy.

Also, yes the Clout is stiffer. Mostly because i think it has full longitudinal (tip to tail) carbon vs just towards the tail on the Archetype. Plus the split tail makes the Archetype feel a bit softer and more playful.


----------



## 165586 (May 9, 2018)

Check... STP... *NOW!!!*

Today's quiver addition: Archetype 154cm

Update: TWO left according to site.


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

zirkel said:


> Check... STP... *NOW!!!*
> 
> Today's quiver addition: Archetype 154cm
> 
> Update: TWO left according to site.


1 left, but not from me, I need them to put up a 162.


----------



## 165586 (May 9, 2018)

ONE 154cm ARCHETYPE LEFT! WHO is gonna' snag it?


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

zirkel said:


> Check... STP... *NOW!!!*
> 
> Today's quiver addition: Archetype 154cm
> 
> Update: TWO left according to site.


This will be a silly question from a foreigner, but what site is STP.:nerd:


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Craig51 said:


> This will be a silly question from a foreigner, but what site is STP.:nerd:


Sierra trading post

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

The Archetype seems like a worldwide pretty hot item to grab. They sold out very fast in Australia and Hyper ride NZ didn't order the '19 in this year. 

Glad I've got my '19 162. My son wants a 154 so he'll have to wait for 2020.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Grabbed a set of '18 Genesis "Red Prophecy" on a run-out sale. 

A little spice up for the Archetype.:wink:


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

Pulled the trigger on a archetype 160w, looking for a binding recommendation my current options are

1. Union Falcors
2. Jones Apollos
3. Bent Metal Transfers
4. Rome 390s

Boards coming in friday and we are slated to get close to 20 this weekend! Stoke level is high


----------

